# health during covid for BJJ students



## axelb (Nov 4, 2020)

With the impending lockdown 2, I have seen a lot of calls for gyms not to fully close and the affect of the closure on physical and mental health.

I have a survey which is addressing this in particular for BJJ

A study on the mental and physical health of BJJ players during the 2020 coronavirus pandemic and enforced cessation of training.

I would say that due to the lack of training my mental and physical health is definitely affected. My coach has been incredibly cautious about non contact training during restrictions which makes me glad to be a part of the club.


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 4, 2020)

axelb said:


> With the impending lockdown 2, I have seen a lot of calls for gyms not to fully close and the affect of the closure on physical and mental health.
> 
> I have a survey which is addressing this in particular for BJJ
> 
> ...



I'm dealing with a similar issue. My gym and MA club are both closed and I'm literally bouncing off the walls going crazy. I'm also becoming more unhealthy and gaining weight. This has had a very negative effect on my mental health.


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Nov 5, 2020)

Obviously it’s not good for any martial art but you can still train and exercise by yourself. There’s nothing stopping you doing press ups, sit ups, squats, leg raises, burpees etc at home


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 5, 2020)

axelb said:


> With the impending lockdown 2, I have seen a lot of calls for gyms not to fully close and the affect of the closure on physical and mental health.
> 
> I have a survey which is addressing this in particular for BJJ
> 
> ...


I am not a BJJ'er. Would you like me to fill out the survey?


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 5, 2020)

Kenpoguy123 said:


> Obviously it’s not good for any martial art but you can still train and exercise by yourself. There’s nothing stopping you doing press ups, sit ups, squats, leg raises, burpees etc at home


A-yup.  Time to take control of your own training.

Non-contact exercises can work in a group if enough distance is maintained between people and if there is enough ventilation. I suspect it ultimately is not possible to keep a mask on the entire time.

What this means is, training needs to be outdoors where there is a good breeze going and people need to keep extra distance, like ten-fifteen feet between classmates.  Covid becomes aerosolized and remains in the air for a long time.  As people keep breathing, they contribute to the concentration, if infected.  Eventually the entire room can become saturated with virus, if ventilation is inadequate.  I would be very concerned about training in a group inside an enclosed environment.  

Imagine a group of people shrimping down the floor.  If one person in that group is infected, he is putting Covid into the air.  As people shrimp down the floor, they pass through the air that the infected person put out.  And it grows throughout the training session, as participants breathe and pant and gasp, all the breathing patterns of heavy exercise.  

Indoor training is simply a bad idea.  Numbers are spiking higher than they have ever been.  Covid is everywhere.  This is for real and it should not be taken lightly. 

Just as an aside, I’ve been unemployed since April, because of Covid.  I just recently accepted an offer for full-time employment.  During the interview process I made it clear that I take Covid very seriously and I need to know that the office is taking every reasonable step to keep the employees safe.  And I was given assurances.

Last Monday was my first day.  I found that they were acting as if there is no Covid.  They were taking zero precautions.  Nobody was wearing a mask, they were congregating in close proximity in groups, they were openly shaking hands, this was all indoors, it was amazing.  We visited some external sites as part of the orientation, and it was the same everywhere.  

I resigned the next day over the phone and never went back.

This stuff is serious, it is not worth gambling over.


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 5, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> Just as an aside, I’ve been unemployed since April, because of Covid.  I just recently accepted an offer for full-time employment.  During the interview process I made it clear that I take Covid very seriously and I need to know that the office is taking every reasonable step to keep the employees safe.  And I was given assurances.
> 
> Last Monday was my first day.  I found that they were acting as if there is no Covid.  They were taking zero precautions.  Nobody was wearing a mask, they were congregating in close proximity in groups, they were openly shaking hands, this was all indoors, it was amazing.  We visited some external sites as part of the orientation, and it was the same everywhere.
> 
> ...



Wwwow... sorry to hear, not even slight misleading, but flat out lying...


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 5, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> Just as an aside, I’ve been unemployed since April, because of Covid. I just recently accepted an offer for full-time employment. During the interview process I made it clear that I take Covid very seriously and I need to know that the office is taking every reasonable step to keep the employees safe. And I was given assurances.
> 
> Last Monday was my first day. I found that they were acting as if there is no Covid. They were taking zero precautions. Nobody was wearing a mask, they were congregating in close proximity in groups, they were openly shaking hands, this was all indoors, it was amazing. We visited some external sites as part of the orientation, and it was the same everywhere.
> 
> ...


I don't blame you.  The more they learn about Covid the less I want it.  Even if I was in a group that was super healthy,  I still don't want it.  I think the last thing I saw about it was a headline that it ages the brain 10 years.

It's just not worth the risks of how severe it will be.  At  100,000 cases in one day and it's not even winter yet.   Yeah.. Things are going to get really nasty and I'm sure that a lot of people are going to regret it, only to discover that death is around the corner or at the very least, some unknown long terms dysfunction.

My co-worker's wife had got it in August and just started testing negative a month ago.  Now she walks with a cane.  He said she got it from her Boss.   Oh I just checked to see what the count was for today.  So today the US had 120,000 cases.  

Just came across this as well.  A disease of the blood vessels. It's always worse news when they learn something about it.  Clots, Strokes And Rashes. Is COVID-19 A Disease Of The Blood Vessels?


----------



## jobo (Nov 6, 2020)

Hanzou said:


> I'm dealing with a similar issue. My gym and MA club are both closed and I'm literally bouncing off the walls going crazy. I'm also becoming more unhealthy and gaining weight. This has had a very negative effect on my mental health.


???? the worlds a gym,

do some physical activerty, thers not a law saying rhis can only happen in a gym, you know

open your front door and go,

if you get agrophobic do physical activety in doors,

try coupling this with some thing actually useful like cleaning or decorating,

then put on points for style, every time you hang a roll of walpaper do some press ups

ive taken to hand washibg things, as wringing them out is marvelous for the grip strengh


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 6, 2020)

Hanzou said:


> I'm dealing with a similar issue. My gym and MA club are both closed and I'm literally bouncing off the walls going crazy. I'm also becoming more unhealthy and gaining weight. This has had a very negative effect on my mental health.


Same. I'm not as active when I'm not working with a group, whether students or training partners. It's a motivation thing for me.


----------



## Holmejr (Nov 7, 2022)

Actually as it turned out healthy Martial Artists were pretty low on the COVID danger list. My school wimped out, but my tennis groups, ages 40’s to early 70’s met all through 2020 without any issues. Hindsight is a wonderful thing…


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 8, 2022)

Holmejr said:


> Actually as it turned out healthy Martial Artists were pretty low on the COVID danger list. My school wimped out, but my tennis groups, ages 40’s to early 70’s met all through 2020 without any issues. Hindsight is a wonderful thing…


Not so much. I lost one instructor to it, and another came close, and still has lingering effects. Both were healthy men before Covid. The risk was lower than less-healthy populations, but the close proximity of MA practice (especially grappling styles) made it more risky.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Nov 8, 2022)

The number of highly trained athletes lost or permanently injured due to COVID is striking.

The idea that if you were well conditioned and it somehow spared you does not align with reality.  The virus doesn't care how much you bench or your 8 minute mile.  It gets in your nose, then your lungs, and destroys air sacs.

Just for starters COVID killed an elite, world class body builder.  His heart just gave out.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 8, 2022)

I was just contacted by one of my old training partners who is back in town for a visit. He's a well-conditioned BJJ black belt. He wants to drop in to my class, but asked if I can keep things very low-intensity for him, because he had Covid 6 months ago and his cardio is still messed up to the point where he can't handle more than a minute or so of full intensity sparring without gassing out. He thinks the Covid probably would have killed him if he hadn't been in really good health to begin with.

I had a moderately bad case of Covid about 3 months ago. I recovered pretty well, except that in the 3 months since then I've been down with 3 bad colds, which is not normal for me. I think there's just enough residual lung crud that it's making my respiratory tract susceptible to every random bug that floats by.

On the other hand, I had a case of Covid last year that was completely asymptomatic. I only knew about it because it showed up during screening for a colonoscopy. There seems to be a real range of severity, probably depending on factors like the strain you catch, the viral load you are exposed to, and your body's individual immune response.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 8, 2022)

Tony Dismukes said:


> On the other hand, I had a case of Covid last year that was completely asymptomatic. I only knew about it because it showed up during screening for a colonoscopy. There seems to be a real range of severity, probably depending on factors like the strain you catch, the viral load you are exposed to, and your body's individual immune response.


I even saw one study that suggested there may be a genetic component - some evidence suggests some people may be genetically partially or fully immune  to Covid (the disease) but not SARS-CoV2 (the virus that infects). This would help account for the apparently large number of asymptomatic infections (carriers).


----------



## Oily Dragon (Nov 8, 2022)

So many dead, but a few stand out.

Cedric McMillan was one of Arnold Schwarzenegger's top competitors.  Died on a treadmill last April trying to gain back muscle he lost from COVID.  44.






"Tiny" Tommy Lister, pro wrestler, body builder, movie star.  Also got sick early in 2020, recovered.  Dropped dead the following December from complications.  62.

Breathing is fundamental folks.  Quit smoking, lose some weight, lower your cholesterol, take some yoga or Qigong,  and if you got COVID, take it slow.  Life is too short and precious.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Nov 8, 2022)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I was just contacted by one of my old training partners who is back in town for a visit. He's a well-conditioned BJJ black belt. He wants to drop in to my class, but asked if I can keep things very low-intensity for him, because he had Covid 6 months ago and his cardio is still messed up to the point where he can't handle more than a minute or so of full intensity sparring without gassing out. He thinks the Covid probably would have killed him if he hadn't been in really good health to begin with.
> 
> I had a moderately bad case of Covid about 3 months ago. I recovered pretty well, except that in the 3 months since then I've been down with 3 bad colds, which is not normal for me. I think there's just enough residual lung crud that it's making my respiratory tract susceptible to every random bug that floats by.
> 
> On the other hand, I had a case of Covid last year that was completely asymptomatic. I only knew about it because it showed up during screening for a colonoscopy. There seems to be a real range of severity, probably depending on factors like the strain you catch, the viral load you are exposed to, and your body's individual immune response.


This guy's story stuck with me.

The before and after photos are sad, but at least this guy is still alive (I think).

COVID made me really sad at first, but when people started mouthing off about quarantines, masks, vaccines, doctors...I think Im still a little mad.  I showed this to someone a while back and they said it was fake. 

"Omicron isn't killing anyone" from another dude.  Since then hundreds of thousands dead from just that variant, and I don't speak to that idiot any more.  And he is a big time martial arts instructor.  Clueless.









						Nurse's before-and-after COVID-19 photos show effects of weeks on ventilator
					

Mike Schultz, who normally is in the gym nearly every day, says he lost 50 pounds and suffered reduced lung capacity.




					www.wusa9.com


----------

